# Enterprise Password Management



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

So, I work in an enterprise environment where no one is added to a domain (-_-). We NEED our passwords changed every 60 days to log into the computer and servers. Do you know of any software that would help enforce this? Perhaps we install it on all the machines then after 60 days the user is forced to change their password and use certain rules that we put into place such as 12 alphanumerical keys and such? Perhaps also an admin panel or something where we can see the password (or at least set it to be changed if a user forgets the password) or something?


Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...-users-to-change-their-password-at-next-logon


----------

